# Hello my name is Jeff



## JeffG (May 2, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Jeff and I live in Canmore. 
I'm still pretty new to metal working as I've only been doing it for a few years now though I enjoy it a lot.
i currently work for a local fabrication shop doing mostly fabrication, repairs, and structural. I am quite familiar with MIG and stick, but I currently working on fine tuning my TIG.

Just bought the Everlast Power Pro 164 for my garage so I can do some home projects.

In my spare time I enjoy dirtbiking and camping in Waiparous and Radium.

Hope to talk soon.


----------



## Bofobo (May 5, 2016)

Welcome fellow mud slinger! Let me say that in our sport, metal fab comes in so handy for instance I built a timing wheel puller a couple weeks back that I would have had to wait several weeks to have shipped.  I'll include a photo, perhaps we will meet on the trails. Welcome,


----------



## JeffG (May 6, 2016)

Bofobo said:


> Welcome fellow mud slinger! Let me say that in our sport, metal fab comes in so handy for instance I built a timing wheel puller a couple weeks back that I would have had to wait several weeks to have shipped.  I'll include a photo, perhaps we will meet on the trails. Welcome,



Beautiful work Bofobo! Where do you usually ride?


----------



## EricB (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Jeff! Looking forward to seeing some of your projects!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 15, 2016)

Welcome. I just got a side by side ATV so I may soon put my metal work skills to use on that as well.


----------



## Bofobo (May 17, 2016)

JeffG said:


> Beautiful work Bofobo! Where do you usually ride?


Wiaparous and McLean are frequent but Indian graves and south have some great trails as well


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 19, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

